# would these guys get laid



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i just want to understand how this works

and please. don't use "yeah i'd do them" as a metaphor for how much you like them. i mean, literally. would they get any action.

first up we got dungeon master, from dungeons and dragons










then we got yoda










then, gandalf i guess. although he's obviously a lot hotter than the previous two guys --










ok back on track with grand maester pycelle from GOT, getting some good depth on that teabagging










ok now we got akiro the wizard from conan










and lastly, pope sidious


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

1. No idea what that is.
2. If he ever got that desperate, he could easily use jedi mind tricks. These aren't the droids you're looking for.
3. He is immortal. Who wouldn't want to bang that.
4. Pretty sure he already gets laid, based on his brothel adventuring.
5. No idea what that is.
6. He is a sith. Mind tricks again. Or we can go with the very easy to make Catholic holy men/alterboy stereotype joke.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

scooby said:


> 1. No idea what that is.
> 2. *If he ever got that desperate, he could easily use jedi mind tricks. These aren't the droids you're looking for.*
> 3. He is immortal. Who wouldn't want to bang that.
> 4. Pretty sure he already gets laid, based on his brothel adventuring.
> ...


hey, i could _easily _physically overpower the majority of women. but it's not the same. this is about willing sexual partnerships


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

@RadnessaurousRex I feel so bad for lolling at that.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> They all have a better chance than imbored21


i think yoda on dagobah probably gets only slightly more social contact than imbored does in his moms cellar, so its closer than you're making it sound


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

wow, dat catholic hype train O_O


i'm so glad i started this thread before selecting my character class


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

this forum is so ageist


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Gandalf would pull so much tail.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Faith in Yoda, I have.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Surly Wurly said:


> hey, i could _easily _physically overpower the majority of women. but it's not the same. this is about willing sexual partnerships


LOL Pope Sidious is a sith lord.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

minimized said:


> Gandalf would pull so much tail.


sorry when i see your avatar i cant get the image of him sexing fat women out of my head

love that show


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> They all have a better chance than imbored21


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dj51234 said:


> Faith in Yoda, I have.


i'm trying to imagine it. i think he has personal charm, a way about him


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> They all have a better chance than imbored21


Pew pew pew. Shots fired.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

sio said:


>


oh christ i'm cringing so badly at this


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dungeon Maste: Never heard of him 

Yoda: Yes, they'd find him cute and loveable.

Gandalf: Yes, they'd find him witty and like his wizard way

Maester: Never heard of him

Akiro: Never heard of him

The Pope: Yes, he's a confidant alpha male bad boy.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SD92 said:


> Dungeon Maste: Never heard of him


it was acceptable in the 80s


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My money is on Gandalf. I'm sure there's a lot of guys who are DILF lovers. Everyone else is drastically lower on the list. I think Yoda could, but he's the last of his kind, so... Maybe a Twi'lek?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

**** i forgot about this guy


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Why isn't OP an option? @Surly Wurly
*
*


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Gandalf. Totally would.

Sorry Dungeon Master, Venger's more my style. I got a thing for the bad boys.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> Why isn't OP an option? @Surly Wurly
> *
> *


I already know whether i get laid or not


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

truant said:


> Gandalf. Totally would.
> 
> Sorry Dungeon Master, Venger's more my style. I got a thing for the bad boys.


venger always comes across to me like he has managed to get himself some power but he is very insecure with it, and essentially remains weak inside. kind of like a man with SA who has saved up for a fancy car. he spends all his time trying to convince himself he is swag, while all the time he is just cowering behind a facade

compare this to the unassuming yoda, who dresses like a tramp but can lift a spaceship with his mind

and once again, compare him to dungeon master, who is always emerging from the bushes to talk to children, before mysteriously vanishing


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> ok back on track with grand maester pycelle from GOT, getting some good depth on that teabagging


/lost it


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

^ *plop* - *plop* - *plop*

...*plop*


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

zeddicus zu'l zorander tho


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

If we go by complaints the pope is probably winning.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> If we go by complaints the pope is probably winning.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> zeddicus zu'l zorander tho


dude is legit handsome, he aint welcome at this party x |

y'all know he pays me 30 gold a week for 20 minute lessons tho rite?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

just putting a shout out for my boy akiro the asian wizard. contemplate this. they wanted an epic narration at the start of conan. already on the cast was james earl jones, ie darth fricken vader. did they get him to narrate? no, they got akiro to do it. starting at 0:37






see how easily his gruff rasping transcends manliness itself...makes my nipples so hard imagining him say "biiiite the pillloowwwww...for this eve, lo, i shall enter thee dry"


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Depends on their access to Viagra. Though I doubt a Jedi would need Viagra no matter how advanced his age.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

vermin supreme


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

nubly said:


> Depends on their access to Viagra. Though I doubt a Jedi would need Viagra no matter how advanced his age.


well actually...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> and once again, compare him to *dungeon master, who is always emerging from the bushes to talk to children, before mysteriously vanishing*


What?! Makes me wonder what kind of dungeon the Dungeon Master is mastering...:afr


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

speaking of dungeons and masters


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> well actually...


not to steal your thunder but i knew there was one i forgot...and thats it : / actually watched blue harvest t'other day x |

proper obi wan doesnt really fit the vibe for this thread but herbert is perfect


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> it was acceptable in the 80s


Yes, he does look like someone that would get laid. They'd 'dig' the magic, bald head and cheerly persona depite facing evil.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> venger always comes across to me like he has managed to get himself some power but he is very insecure with it, and essentially remains weak inside. kind of like a man with SA who has saved up for a fancy car. he spends all his time trying to convince himself he is swag, while all the time he is just cowering behind a facade


He just needs to find his Lady Macbeth.



Surly Wurly said:


> and once again, compare him to dungeon master, who is always emerging from the bushes to talk to children, before mysteriously vanishing


Maybe that's why I always found him a little unsettling. :laugh:


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> ok back on track with grand maester pycelle from GOT, getting some good depth on that teabagging


Haha, he's the most wretched of slughuman flith. One of my mates I occasionally call Crastelle because he's a mixture of both the Grand Maester and Crastor. He hates it


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Sean07 said:


> Haha, he's the most wretched of slughuman flith. *One of my mates* I occasionally call Crastelle because he's a mixture of both the Grand Maester and Crastor. He hates it


lol what age is this guy?


----------

